# 16'' Vogue Tyre



## classic76 (Dec 20, 2007)

I got a set of 16'' vogue tires 225 60 16
these tires were mounted but havent been drove on!
$750 obo still got the receipt to show what was paid when i got them?


----------



## Fahm Joiner (Mar 31, 2007)

trade?

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=441240


----------



## classic76 (Dec 20, 2007)

need the money


----------



## classic76 (Dec 20, 2007)

no one?


----------



## classic76 (Dec 20, 2007)

ill lower it to 700 !


----------



## SOUND OF REVENGE (Mar 2, 2007)

there is another topic were the guy has them almost new maybe drove on the a month if that and he is selling them for $500. i dont mean anything by it just letting you know. thanks anyways. good luck on the sale bro. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## classic76 (Dec 20, 2007)

yeah i know what your talking about but shit i need the money.. you know!


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

STILL GOT THEM?


----------



## classic76 (Dec 20, 2007)

yes sir


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic76_@Feb 4 2009, 01:23 AM~12901313
> *yes sir
> *


STILL 4 THE SAME PRICE?


----------



## MrmorticianCJW (Sep 9, 2012)

Do you know when you might get your hands on another set for about the same price?


----------



## AguilaAZ928 (Apr 10, 2016)

i see this nice set of vogues back from 2008 .. if you happen to have another set please hit me up im in az and in need of a set .. ( cadillac with blackwalls Not COOL) 928 232 0801


----------

